# Marrige Proposal



## European Mother (Nov 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Please do not think this is a joke. My daughter received the below from an English Musician...

No comments... but look forward to receiving yours. 

Many thanks,
Mother

{Name of my Daughter} Honey,
Please only accept my marriage proposal- that I do hope you will- if you could meet the requirements below. You can add things if you wish and we can discuss them but my list is nonnegotiable, I’m sorry. 
In case you want to make it legal, our lawyers-yours and mine- can make it happen:
1.	You’ll have a new phone number, email box, present should not be used anymore
2.	No more Facebook, delete your present account and my management’ll create you a new one in a year, as my official fiancé. With fresh pics-no more pics from your past
3.	Moving in with me in 2 weeks
4.	No more work only uni, you can choose, either in London or in Cambridge
5.	No more ballet class, quit from your gym, you’ll join mine as my fiancé
6.	Please watch out your weight, would be nice if you could not gain anymore
7.	No need to wear heavy make-up, unless I ask you to do it
8.	No other ring should be worn, only my engagement ring
9.	We have to change your wardrobe as well. You need to dress up as an English gent’s fiancé, from now on, so please don’t wear your European clothes anymore
10. Therefore you may don’t bring any present clothes to my house when you’ll move in
11. No more going out with males, unless I join you
12. Until 1 year from our engagement: - no socialising with my international musician, artist circle
-	no public appearance with me at clubs, press, workshops, means: arriving and leaving separately
-	never under any circumstances answer neither my mobile nor the landline at home 
13. End up all of your relations back in {Name of Home Country in Europe}, do not keep in touch with European people
14. No more travelling to {Name of Home Country in Europe} either especially not alone
15. Marriage should take place preciously 3 years from our official engagement party.

Welcome as an international musician wife to be Darling. Lots of love,

Your everlasting love,
{Name}
xxxx


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

That sounds pretty much like the list I gave my STBW. It's all good.


----------



## European Mother (Nov 4, 2013)

Has she accepted them?


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

At least the "standards" are openly stated out front. Might save issues down the line.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

If I received that, I'd counter with 
1. You will wear a muzzle at all times.
2. Your genitalia will have "Property of Tiki" tattooed on them tonight.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think he forgot #16 about wearing a burqa at all times.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I love how he keeps mentioning "Europe" clearly unaware that England is very much a part of Europe. "Do not keep in touch with European people".......so him then. **Snickers**

That said, I have no idea what this post is about. Truly bizarre.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

European Mother said:


> Has she accepted them?


I think he forgot the sarcasm font...

C


----------



## daSaint (Sep 20, 2013)

i'm sorry, but i didn't see any marriage proposal in this. This looks to me more like a severe example of a control freak with a terrible combination of insecurity. I can't even imagine any woman would consider this a marriage proposal...there's nothing romantic about it, and nothing appreciative of the woman in it. He wants to take away her life and family without being married yet...who knows what he'll take when they're eventually married? Besides, i perceive some double standards here...
1. Does the reverse of rule 11 apply to him as well?
2. In rule 12, why doesn't he want her around his 'international musicians & artists circle' or be associated with her in public, or take his calls when he's not around? Leaves me guessing his ways are neither pure nor is he proud of his fincee.
3. Rule 13 & 14, He knew she was a 'european' before he became in love with her (which is nothing evil), so why try to take away her native identity by demanding she cut ties with her family and home country except on his terms? What if she was a native of a middle east country?
Truly speaking, if my daughter, sister or friend should get this as a 'marriage proposal', the first thing i'll do is enjoy a really gooooooooooooooooood laugh, then ask her about the nature/dynamics of their relationship and then tell her to dump the 'musician' so fast, he wont know it! Arrrrrrggghh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Is this real?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

If that is real she should run far far away from him. For obvious reasons. 

However before she does, she should make her own conditions. It would be a lot of fun replying.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol. If he's not joking, he's a control freak.
What is wrong with her current accounts, current photos, and choice of clothes ?? He met her dressed in that clothes style. The photos are her past does he expect her to erase everybody from her life? The FB and e-mail, what's wrong with them ?

I could understand no going out with males alone rule. But not taking her to his musician socializing? So he wants to do whatever he wants why the obedient wife waits home. 
No going to her native country is ABSURD at best. 
And the no gaining weight , does that apply to himself too? So insulting. What happens if she gets an illness if makes her gain weight? What about baby weight ? He'll toss her to the dumpster and get a new wife as he demands her to do with her clothes ?

Also, a three year engagement sounds a too long time. 
My take is he's joking and tests her sense of humor along with tackling the boundaries subject and considering marriage.

If he is serious, then she should tell him to roll his marriage proposal and stick it somewhere


----------



## OrangeCrush1 (Oct 31, 2013)

The problem isn't him. He is what he is and he clearly has no problem showing people what he is.

The problem is your daughter. Why would she be in a serious relationship with a man like that? You should have a serious talk with her and ask her what it is within her that compels her to be with a man like this.


----------



## questar1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome to Stepford!


----------



## perfectstranger (Aug 14, 2010)

Obviously most of it is over the top, but... really? as much as TAMmers seem to despise facebook for its tendency to reunite old flames, I thought someone would support at least that little gem! 
Maybe even the new email?


----------



## Quaintrelle (May 13, 2012)

He doesn't speak English very well for an Englishman.

Actually, it looks more like a proposal from Borat.

It looks like the kind of thing I used to get on MySpace from total strangers. "Hello. You photo I like. You come my country. I show you good time, you maybe stay. I have motorbike. I want know you better, groovy?"


----------



## Quaintrelle (May 13, 2012)

daSaint said:


> This looks to me more like a severe example of a control freak with a terrible combination of insecurity.


HA! That's international musicians for you. 

(I work with them. They're not all like that. But some are.)

I wonder what he plays.


----------



## LonelyinTN (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd tell this European f#@& to go f$#&* himself and his f#[email protected]*ing marriage "proposal".


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Suppressed said:


> Actually, it looks more like a proposal from Borat.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

"I like you. I like sex. Iz nice."


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Suppressed said:


> He doesn't speak English very well for an Englishman.
> 
> Actually, it looks more like a proposal from Borat.
> 
> It looks like the kind of thing I used to get on MySpace from total strangers. "Hello. You photo I like. You come my country. I show you good time, you maybe stay. I have motorbike. I want know you better, groovy?"


:rofl:


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't worry too much about this - however just be careful. You and your daughter should just keep your distance and don't make eye contact or any sudden moves. Don't feed him whatever you do. The men in white coats will be along shortly to take him away. Did he escape recently ?


... aah just remembered - don't let him play any music.


----------

